# Connecting Maintenance Bypass to GXT10000T-208X



## armagedon79 (May 18, 2016)

Hi , i have Liebert Maintenance Bypass Cabinet Model NMBHW41 , i have a doubt in output terminal TB5 , ''terminal#4'' what connection need ? its Neutral or not. 

reference page 13 http://www.gruberpower.com/media/pdf/57-LIE-NFNTY_SL-23967.pdf


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks like it's just a bypass when the UPS needs to be disconnected and serviced.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Whats the issue you see?

Typical bypass cabinet after a quick review.


----------



## armagedon79 (May 18, 2016)

please if you can tell me if it's okay. Thanks


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

#4 certainly looks like the ground connection ... but the manual doesn't specifically say so .... Worth a call to mfr if you ask me


----------



## armagedon79 (May 18, 2016)

Customer support confirmed terminal no. 4 on the TB5 terminal block is the designated output neutral.
Thanks for all interest in helping.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

According to the drawing you've got 1&3 on TB5 as hot. But no neutral? It's feeding a panel.

Yet there is a ground bar right next to TB5. 

One of those terminations should be a neutral I would think? Not the ground as per your drawing. 

And, on the bottom (output) you've tied the neutral and ground together, why? Is it a "PEN" termination?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Missed it by that much!


----------



## armagedon79 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## armagedon79 (May 18, 2016)

terminal no. 4 on the TB5 terminal block is the designated output neutral to UPS 
feeding panel


----------



## armagedon79 (May 18, 2016)

on the bottom (output) drawing are _Liebert APS_ UPS 240V input/output , i see diagram are different. The correct diagram are In Input(PE,Neutral, L1, L2) Output(PE,Neutral, L1, L2)


----------

